# Brazilian



## lifeisbetterthanalternat

Ever since our wedding when my wife surprised me with a brazilian (IE. totally bald bikini waxing) we have been addicted. For a variety of reasons she likes it. It makes her feel sexy and i am the benefactor of that. 

The problem is that she feels that unless she goes to "her girl" m, who charges 85 bucks that she there is going to be sanitary problems ect. We live in a NYC suberb and everything tends to be expensive. 2 questions: 

1) Do any women shave brazilian. keep in mindI have too learned the benefit of being hairless down south and have perfected the art of shaving the franks and beans but, my wife has heard this results in ingrown hairs..she ( i think this is coming from the girl that is waxing her. I would be willing..

2) Is it fair to say that a recognized chain or established place would be careful when doing a waxed brazillian....i mean no matter what it will hurt. (my wife is easily sold) so she feels she has no choice. 

3) My wife enjoys sex much more/makes her feel sexy...is this true or just a ruse to get me to shell the 90 bucks for her to do it? LOL (well only half kidding) 

Thought?


----------



## PBear

My SO gets ingrown hairs often if she shaves bare, so she really doesn't like to do that. But aside from the pain, she's a big fan of waxing. So that's the route we go. You can also look into her getting laser treatments... We've had mixed results. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20

1)Yes, I do. I have never had any problem, however it is not as nice a wax. Hubs has also for variety 

2) Totally...your wife probably likes having the same woman do it though because she has had a positive experience.


----------



## hambone

over20 said:


> 1)Yes, I do. I have never had any problem, however it is not as nice a wax. Hubs has also for variety
> 
> 2) Totally...your wife probably likes having the same woman do it though because she has had a positive experience.


My wife has been shaving for 20+ years and she's never had an ingrown hair.

I agree with over20. your wife has had positive experiences.. she likes the familiarity.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

lifeisbetterthanalternat said:


> 1) Do any women shave brazilian. keep in mindI have too learned the benefit of being hairless down south and have perfected the art of shaving the franks and beans but, my wife has heard this results in ingrown hairs..she ( i think this is coming from the girl that is waxing her. I would be willing..


If she is good with getting the Brazilian, by all means let her continue. Shaving does NOT net the same result by any stretch of the imagination!


----------



## staarz21

I have zero problems with shaving. I've been at it for a while. I have never had someone wax me because...I think I would rather stick a fork in my eye than have someone yank hair off my lady bits. It just doesn't sound fun to me. Hubs doesn't have an issue with me shaving. I have to do it every other day or so, but it takes all of like 5 mins.


----------



## NobodySpecial

lifeisbetterthanalternat said:


> Ever since our wedding when my wife surprised me with a brazilian (IE. totally bald bikini waxing) we have been addicted. For a variety of reasons she likes it. It makes her feel sexy and i am the benefactor of that.
> 
> The problem is that she feels that unless she goes to "her girl" m, who charges 85 bucks that she there is going to be sanitary problems ect. We live in a NYC suberb and everything tends to be expensive. 2 questions:
> 
> 1) Do any women shave brazilian. keep in mindI have too learned the benefit of being hairless down south and have perfected the art of shaving the franks and beans but, my wife has heard this results in ingrown hairs..she ( i think this is coming from the girl that is waxing her. I would be willing..


Daily upkeep and BAD ingrown hairs and the resultant ugly looking rash like stuff prevents me from doing this.



> 2) Is it fair to say that a recognized chain or established place would be careful when doing a waxed brazillian....i mean no matter what it will hurt. (my wife is easily sold) so she feels she has no choice.
> 
> Thought?


No. It is not fair to say.  I am with your wife on this one. Skill determines how much it hurts. And it hurts with the most skillful. Decide if it is in the budget and go from there.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Meh. No thanks.

I can see trimming down a bit by her lips to help going down.

But IMO there is just something VERY VERY sexy about beaver up top.


----------



## doobie

Getting my eyebrows waxed is painful enough - I can't even imagine how painful it would be to get a Brazilian. I don't shave for several reasons - it's difficult to do the whole area well and the regrowth is itchy (I have shaved on the odd occasion). I do however trim quite extensively on a regular basis and find that this is enough - nobody ever sees mine but me anyway


----------



## Lon

lifeisbetterthanalternat said:


> Ever since our wedding when my wife surprised me with a brazilian (IE. totally bald bikini waxing) we have been addicted. For a variety of reasons she likes it. It makes her feel sexy and i am the benefactor of that.
> 
> The problem is that she feels that unless she goes to "her girl" m, who charges 85 bucks that she there is going to be sanitary problems ect. We live in a NYC suberb and everything tends to be expensive. 2 questions:
> 
> 1) Do any women shave brazilian. keep in mindI have too learned the benefit of being hairless down south and have perfected the art of shaving the franks and beans but, my wife has heard this results in ingrown hairs..she ( i think this is coming from the girl that is waxing her. I would be willing..
> 
> 2) Is it fair to say that a recognized chain or established place would be careful when doing a waxed brazillian....i mean no matter what it will hurt. (my wife is easily sold) so she feels she has no choice.
> 
> Thought?


my ex was an esthetician, and I had become sort of an expert on the subject.

1) sugaring is better than waxing because it is much more gentle on the skin, minimizing damage and thus less ingrowns - but is also considered a speciality so you will end up paying more, despite the material being atleast as easy to obtain and handle.

2) exfoliate. Using an apricot scrub or an exfoliating mitt (loufah is not quite abbrassive enough to do a good job) every other day will go a long way to preventing ingrowns, whether you shave or wax/sugar.

3) keep the area clean and free of oil/sweat by not touching with hands excessively (until you can't keep them off  ) and use a toner (witch hazel is perfect for this, both cleaning the oils and also protecting the pores, just put it in a spray bottle diluted with water and spray liberally letting it air dry or patting it with a clean cloth - do this often)

My current GF shaves and is fortunate enough to not have to deal with ingrowns often.


----------



## Lon

3Xnocharm said:


> If she is good with getting the Brazilian, by all means let her continue. Shaving does NOT net the same result by any stretch of the imagination!


true... may look as good, but even the very shortest of barely visible stubble feels nowhere near as amazing as completely smooth bare skin.


----------



## NobodySpecial

Middle of Everything said:


> Meh. No thanks.
> 
> I can see trimming down a bit by her lips to help going down.
> 
> But IMO there is just something VERY VERY sexy about beaver up top.


You can get a down low brazilian and still have some top.


----------



## Nikita2270

I had laser hair removal a few years back. It took about 18 months of treatments every 6-8 weeks but it rocks. I'll probably have to go back in another year to have a touch up but it takes around the same time as waxing and you don't have to worry about infections, etc. Hurts a lot less too.

I can wear whatever I want and never have to think about picking up a razor.


----------



## Fordsvt

I love it on the wife. She has a very pretty and petite little Vag. 
I keep my parts pretty clean too. I prefer it that way


----------



## 2ntnuf

Were they talking about me??


----------



## xxxooo

1) the 1st shave is fine. Upkeep can turn beautiful into grotesque.

2) it's hard to let just anyone (and especially a 'discount' kind of anyone) play with those private bits.


----------



## Tango

I was thinking about this just the other day. I think I have enough pain to deal with that I'll stick to the Quattro with the little trimmer attached.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I'll stick with shaving it all off. I use a mach 3 and aveeno shaving stuff. Or when I'm feeling frisky I let it grow a bit and use veet sensitive formula. 

No ingrown hairs and DH has no complaints. I think if he had the balls to complain about the fact that I shave instead of waxing I'd let it grow out completely in protest.


----------



## Lon

Why wouldn't you just do it up the way you like SB? It's yours after all


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Lon said:


> Why dont you just do it up the way you like SB? It's yours after all


I guess it's because I don't have a solid preference.Sometimes I like it w/fuzz and sometimes I like it bare. 

Since he does have a solid preference I make it how he likes it. He spends a fair amount of time w/his face down there so I try to make it a pleasant environment for him


----------



## Created2Write

I get UTI's when I shave it. So I keep it trimmed down, but I can't shave it all off. Plus, keeping it down is annoying, and the prickly feeling of stubble is HORRIBLY uncomfortable.


----------



## I Notice The Details

My wife keeps a trimmed triangle down there. I think keeping a little hair down there is sexy. My eyes are instantly drawn to it whenever she undresses. Just the way my brain works.

I wish I didn't have a cold right now....I would like to go and get lost in her "bermuda triangle of pleasure"!


----------



## kilgore

over20 said:


> 1)Yes, I do. I have never had any problem, however it is not as nice a wax. Hubs has also for variety
> 
> 2) Totally...your wife probably likes having the same woman do it though because she has had a positive experience.


i would be curious to try that, though worry that it would not be too flattering a look on me


----------



## over20

Awww....Mr. K variety is the spice of life...


----------



## MRABoysHaveSmallPeanut

I hear she's Brazilian - YouTube


----------



## I Notice The Details

When you say brazilian, did you mean this?  I would bet she has one...


----------



## omgitselaine

Completely shaven where necessary ahem ahem .......... but I've always left a " landing strip " there just in case he gets lost thus may show him the way haaaaaaa


----------



## NewHubs

My wife is completely shaven with the exception of a nice thick landing strip at the top. I absolutely love it and makes oral sex more enjoyable for me. Not only that but when she presses up against me in the shower I can feel the hair tickle me.

Like INTD, all I have to do is look down and INSTANT boner! :smthumbup:


----------



## memyselfandi

Did Brazillian once and it was the most painful experience of my life!! Not like I was a Chia Pet down there or anything but man...it hurt like a..never mind..

Since then I keep up with it. My hubby loved it and since then, he keeps himself trimmed also.

Yay!!


----------



## ET1SSJonota

My wife has always shaved, on all but the rare occasion daily, and she hates to let it go at all. She *says* she couldn't stand NOT shaving, but since it's been over a decade, how does she know lol?

She has mentioned that she doesn't usually go "against the grain", but it is still kept quite smooth for the most part. Never any ingrowns that I've seen.


----------



## FizzBomb

I shave as much off as possible including the bum crack. I usually do it daily or every second day otherwise the top part gets stubbly or I get a five o'clock shadow by the days end. Never had a problem with ingrowns and I have what I would consider anyway, coarse hair on the top part.

I have tried laser and it is fabulous if you can afford it. I'd like to go back and get another treatment in fact. Waxing is nice but I don't like having to wait for it to grow before it can be waxed again.


----------



## kilgore

i have wondered if i should "pare down", but can't imagine shaving my butt crack, balls or anything else. don't know why, but i resist.


----------



## Miss Taken

I didn't used to shave down there - just trim because I would get razor bumps, which are ugly and painful. My SO gets razor bumps from shaving and then he discovered this stuff. 








He never gets the bumps anymore. I tried some after shaving down there and for the first time ever - and every time after that NO BUMPS! 

Still, I know it's not in vogue but we both mainly just trim... he actually prefers some hair but when I want to switch it up (heck, I'd wear a top hat down there if they sold them. Just kidding! ) I use that stuff because it works. 

Not affiliated with the product... it just actually works mang!


----------



## arbitrator

I Notice The Details said:


> Only Sasquatch would need to "pare down" that much Mr. K. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


*This looks like one of my football game dates from back in college! Let's just say that I committed myself to "drinking" more than I did "exploring!"

And that's probably due to the fact that I might have been all too fearful of what I might find!*


----------



## kilgore

FizzBomb said:


> I shave as much off as possible including the bum crack. I usually do it daily or every second day otherwise the top part gets stubbly or I get a five o'clock shadow by the days end. Never had a problem with ingrowns and I have what I would consider anyway, coarse hair on the top part.
> 
> I have tried laser and it is fabulous if you can afford it. I'd like to go back and get another treatment in fact. Waxing is nice but I don't like having to wait for it to grow before it can be waxed again.


sorry, that made me giggle to think of your tush getting a 5 o'clock shadow.

i would totally have the same problem - by noon


----------



## FizzBomb

kilgore said:


> sorry, that made me giggle to think of your tush getting a 5 o'clock shadow.
> 
> i would totally have the same problem - by noon


Lol. Not my butt crack, the pelvis area in front. No 5 o'clocker btwn the cheeks.


----------



## kilgore

FizzBomb said:


> Lol. Not my butt crack, the pelvis area in front. No 5 o'clocker btwn the cheeks.


still - that is impressive hair growth.

i should get a brazilian -make me look more impressive:smthumbup:


----------



## NextTimeAround

I Notice The Details said:


> When you say brazilian, did you mean this?  I would bet she has one...


she's got stretch marks though.


----------



## NextTimeAround

For down 'dere, I use exclusively depilatory, namely Veet as Nair gives me a rash.

Waxing is not only expensive and time consuming (making an appt with a professional of any sort takes time out of your day.....) you have to let the hair grow some so that the was can take hold of it.

I'm glad I found a cheap and convenient solution.


----------



## Anonymous07

Am I the only one who does not like the look of being completely bare?

I feel like it makes me look prepubescent and I feel weird if I have it all shaved/waxed off. I like to have some hair down there, but keep things neat. I can't imagine the pain of having down there waxed. Ouch.


----------



## omgitselaine

*Re: Re: Brazilian*



Anonymous07 said:


> Am I the only one who does not like the look of being completely bare?
> 
> I feel like it makes me look prepubescent and I feel weird if I have it all shaved/waxed off. I like to have some hair down there, but keep things neat. I can't imagine the pain of having down there waxed. Ouch.


Thus why I almost always leave the "landing strip " for what I think is a nicer visual 

I've only a handful of times gone completely bare down there which the guys enjoyed a lot but I'm like you ........ I felt as if I was a little girl ?!?!


----------



## FizzBomb

I like totally bare. I feel like I am always 'sex ready' or just need a little tidy up. Something like always having the house 'company ready' for unexpected guests. Totally bare I like for oral and general bending over type views during oral. I don't know why, I just feel sexier and and I look better in the mesh material g-strings without the hair poking through.

I'm looking at getting some more laser done, probably go brazilian.


----------



## long_done

Anonymous07 said:


> Am I the only one who does not like the look of being completely bare?
> 
> I feel like it makes me look prepubescent and I feel weird if I have it all shaved/waxed off. I like to have some hair down there, but keep things neat. I can't imagine the pain of having down there waxed. Ouch.


I prefer my woman with some hair. It looks alien bare to me LOL...

This thread makes me sad... I have been celibate for 8+ years...


----------



## treyvion

lifeisbetterthanalternat said:


> Ever since our wedding when my wife surprised me with a brazilian (IE. totally bald bikini waxing) we have been addicted. For a variety of reasons she likes it. It makes her feel sexy and i am the benefactor of that.
> 
> The problem is that she feels that unless she goes to "her girl" m, who charges 85 bucks that she there is going to be sanitary problems ect. We live in a NYC suberb and everything tends to be expensive. 2 questions:
> 
> 1) Do any women shave brazilian. keep in mindI have too learned the benefit of being hairless down south and have perfected the art of shaving the franks and beans but, my wife has heard this results in ingrown hairs..she ( i think this is coming from the girl that is waxing her. I would be willing..
> 
> 2) Is it fair to say that a recognized chain or established place would be careful when doing a waxed brazillian....i mean no matter what it will hurt. (my wife is easily sold) so she feels she has no choice.
> 
> 3) My wife enjoys sex much more/makes her feel sexy...is this true or just a ruse to get me to shell the 90 bucks for her to do it? LOL (well only half kidding)
> 
> Thought?


If you get more sex out of it, then you do it. $90 is not a lot to pay if it ups your sex rate.


----------



## treyvion

long_done said:


> I prefer my woman with some hair. It looks alien bare to me LOL...
> 
> This thread makes me sad... I have been celibate for 8+ years...


Go get you some then.


----------



## Kerry

Hi BetterThan,

Something really jumped out at me in your post. It sounds as though you're looking for validation and maybe even ammunition to support your side of the argument about this expensive treat. In your OP you said you were only "half kidding" about the money, so logic suggests that you were half serious about it too.

It sounds like you have more of an issue with talking to you W about money than an issue with how she gets waxed.

You probably know this, but you'd be wise to tread very carefully with your wife. As ScarletBegonias stated: 



> I think if he had the balls to complain about the fact that I shave instead of waxing I'd let it grow out completely in protest.


That's human nature, no human wants to be told what to do. On top of that, this is one delicate topic.

I'd be inclined to resist too. BUT, if my husband approached me in the following way, I'd be more open to ideas: no agenda of controlling what I do (detachment from the outcome) conveyed how much he appreciated (and enjoyed) this fun treat that we enjoy together; he respected that it is my body and my choice. Then, if he shared his concerns that we could be using that money for something else (vacation, retirement, etc.) and asked if we could be open to options or ideas (maybe we google tips on how to avoid ingrowns and then "we" shave together), I think I'd be more open.

In your OP you said:



> my wife is easily sold


She may be easily sold, but if this is the message that you convey when you talk about this topic, she'll pick up on that and feel disrespected.

Also, it could be the case that the waxer makes her feel really comfortable. That's a pretty "exposed" position your wife is in. I get that she feels like she has no choice and your wife HAS limited her options with her thinking. But, if you talk about it with her in a really respectful way and from the heart, your respect for her will come though (instead of judgment or disapproval).

HTH, 
kerry


----------



## couple

I'm not that old but I'm intrigued that just a couple of decades ago when I was dating, hairless women were very rare (albeit from my somewhat limited experience) outside of porn and strippers. Today it seems like it's very mainstream, if not the norm, to go bare. I'll never forget the time when one of my friends back in the day hooked up with a girl and when clothes came off he saw she was completely shaven/waxed. We were all so intrigued to hear about this 'freak' and we assumed she was very wild. We were all like "OMG, really? she was TOTALLY shaved? No way!" Now it seems that pubes are rather unusual among younger women and hairless is also quite normal for older women. Probably an exaggeration but it seems that these days having/liking pubes is almost a fetish.

By the way, i'm male and I like some neatly manicured fur. Guess I'm old fashioned. Although there does seem to be signs that pubes are coming back in favor for women.


----------



## treyvion

couple said:


> I'm not that old but I'm intrigued that just a couple of decades ago when I was dating, hairless women were very rare (albeit from my somewhat limited experience) outside of porn and strippers. Today it seems like it's very mainstream, if not the norm, to go bare. I'll never forget the time when one of my friends back in the day hooked up with a girl and when clothes came off he saw she was completely shaven/waxed. We were all so intrigued to hear about this 'freak' and we assumed she was very wild. We were all like "OMG, really? she was TOTALLY shaved? No way!" Now it seems that pubes are rather unusual among younger women and hairless is also quite normal for older women. Probably an exaggeration but it seems that these days having/liking pubes is almost a fetish.
> 
> By the way, i'm male and I like some neatly manicured fur. Guess I'm old fashioned. Although there does seem to be signs that pubes are coming back in favor for women.


I prefer this too. Some women have a good texture of hair down there and it is just such a downer to lose that quality.


----------



## Sunburn

couple said:


> By the way, i'm male and I like some neatly manicured fur. Guess I'm old fashioned. Although there does seem to be signs that pubes are coming back in favor for women.


Me too. I changed my daughters diapers when they were babies and couldn't imagine my wife and daughters looking the same. I guess it's just an inherent expectation for me to see signs of physical maturity when I'm down there.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Brazilian*



Sunburn said:


> Me too. I changed my daughters diapers when they were babies and couldn't imagine my wife and daughters looking the same. I guess it's just an inherent expectation for me to see signs of physical maturity when I'm down there.


trust me, the lack of hair down there does NOT make a woman look like an infant or a child.


----------



## treyvion

Lon said:


> trust me, the lack of hair down there does NOT make a woman look like an infant or a child.


Do you have daughters?


----------



## Sunburn

Lon said:


> trust me, the lack of hair down there does NOT make a woman look like an infant or a child.


I'm glad you like it and I have been with women who inherently had none and those who shave. In the long run, trust me, it's not what I prefer.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Brazilian*



Sunburn said:


> I'm glad you like it and I have been with women who inherently had none and those who shave. In the long run, trust me, it's not what I prefer.


I'm indifferent about it, as long as it's not completely understand unkempt and not razor burned everywhere.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Brazilian*



treyvion said:


> Do you have daughters?


no but I've been around enough diaper changes to know the difference.


----------



## FizzBomb

Lon said:


> trust me, the lack of hair down there does NOT make a woman look like an infant or a child.


:iagree:
A mature woman with breasts and rounded hips who has chosen to shave her pubes off is hardly going to remind one of a prepubescent child, now really people, come on. :scratchhead:


----------



## over20

OoolaLa....I agree....Fizz...


----------



## FizzBomb

Hi Over20 - hubs doing any car repairs lately?


----------



## over20

FizzBomb said:


> Hi Over20 - hubs doing any car repairs lately?


Fizz....yes....my hubs....today had to meet me at a side shop to smell the rubber grinding....from the engine we had fixed last week.......he is yummy, popped the hood and checked the oil and coolant.....tell me about you and your hubs...I bet ii is just as yummy as mine


----------



## FizzBomb

Mine is very sweet at times - not into car repairs unfortunately (dash it all!) but is very handy with a dildo and his tongue when the occasion calls for it :lol: 
There's a great deal on laser Brazilian at the moment where I live and I told hubs my plans to go full on and that it won't grow back fully. He seemed happy with it and was thinking about getting some done himself even though he's not very hairy.


----------



## over20

FizzBomb said:


> Mine is very sweet at times - not into car repairs unfortunately (dash it all!) but is very handy with a dildo and his tongue when the occasion calls for it :lol:
> There's a great deal on laser Brazilian at the moment where I live and I told hubs my plans to go full on and that it won't grow back fully. He seemed happy with it and was thinking about getting some done himself even though he's not very hairy.


You are sooo cool Fizz.. hubs and i have done this very thing, we both have shaved bald for variety. 
We think variety is the spice of life. I am glad to have met you Fizz, your a cutie..


----------



## FizzBomb

I agree, having a varied sex life definitely changes things up a bit from time to time. I think it is a good and positive thing for a marriage. At the moment hubs and I are doing a bit of role playing haha! Kind of a continuation from the last session we had. Sometimes it's a doctor/patient/nurse scenario sometimes a brothel scene. It's good, dirty sexy fun and I'm loving it. Guess who comes up with all the ideas? :lol:


----------



## Feeling-Lonely

Waxing is expensive laser even more, sounds like I am the only one who does it at home, wax warmer and hard wax kit $ 35 on ebay and it will save me $1000 a year. It is good for bikini (full Brazilian) underarms, facial hair, toes, anywhere really, for legs I do epilator. 

I cut my own hair too, my H spends more money on "beauty" because he gets haircuts regularly. 

Shaving doesn't work for me because I hate when it comes back, it is sharp and hard, waxing makes it come back soft and much less.


----------



## ticktock33

I shaved a few times when I was younger and it was SOOOOO itchy, the worse thing ever. Then I started getting waxed and I don't know what I was doing with my life before! It's so nice and it feels much cleaner, my husband loved it too. In the country that we live it, it's about 7 dollars and that's expensive organic and vegan. If I were to go to a run of the mill one, it would be 3 dollars lol.

It does hurt but I find taking 2 aleve and it hurts much less. Even if I was in America, I would still find a way to get it done, it's that important. I don't like going all the way though, just a small square or something like that. I think it's sexier.


----------



## kilgore

FizzBomb said:


> :iagree:
> A mature woman with breasts and rounded hips who has chosen to shave her pubes off is hardly going to remind one of a prepubescent child, now really people, come on. :scratchhead:


i am not confident the same would hold true for me


----------



## ScarletBegonias

FizzBomb said:


> :iagree:
> A mature woman with breasts and rounded hips who has chosen to shave her pubes off is hardly going to remind one of a prepubescent child, now really people, come on. :scratchhead:


yes.this.


----------



## kilgore

ScarletBegonias said:


> yes.this.


completely agree. though, that wouldn't work the same for a guy who shaved everything, i don't think


----------



## sunhunter

You can say that every woman that prefers her man without facial hair has pedophile tendencies  but we all know that it's just the softness they prefer. 

It's the same reason why a lot of men like women that shave/wax. I don't like dental floss while giving oral sex


----------



## ScarletBegonias

kilgore said:


> completely agree. though, that wouldn't work the same for a guy who shaved everything, i don't think


DH shaves it all off when it gets too bushy for his liking. He looks sexy either way. I'd certainly never mistake his junk for anything other than a full grown package of a MAN


----------



## kilgore

ScarletBegonias said:


> DH shaves it all off when it gets too bushy for his liking. He looks sexy either way. I'd certainly never mistake his junk for anything other than a full grown package of a MAN


fair enough,. but, that does not apply for all men


----------



## Personal

My wife lets it go natural during winter and for summer either gets it all waxed or uses Veet (which smells awful when it is applied) to remove it, she reserves the razor for her armpits and legs.

Although I like winter I do enjoy summer more.


----------



## kilgore

i let it go natural in all seasons


----------

